# Any good books?



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

It's almost summer beach time! Anyone recommend some books? I loved The Nightingale and All the Light We Cannot See. Mostly I read murder mysteries.


----------



## MaltsGalore (Nov 11, 2012)

*Puck*

I suggest Puck by Ouida. It is a story told by a Maltese named Puck. You will become quite fond of him by the end. It was written by a Victorian author after her trip through Europe with her mother. Ouida was a dog lover. I won't give any more away. You can easily find free copies on the internet for most readers. I don't know anyone else who has read it, and I have lots of "Maltese Friends" who read. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Anything by Jodi Pocoult.


----------

